# do u guys smell that???



## Melian (Nov 5, 2010)

well do u????  :doh: 


(feel free to delete this thread, BEB...I just couldn't resist)


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 5, 2010)

Well color me confused!


----------



## imfree (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I sure hope it ain't *that smell*!

Lynyrd Skynyrd-That Smell http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6q9nBusrq8

Hahaha, Yaaaaaaah, ya' walked right inta' that one!


----------



## Melian (Nov 5, 2010)

lol!!! oh u


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 5, 2010)

Melian, don't worry. I get the joke. Is funny!


----------



## mischel (Nov 5, 2010)

I smell Mechanical Octobot oil. And i like it.


----------



## Melian (Nov 5, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Melian, don't worry. I get the joke. Is funny!



 (and...character requirement met)


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 5, 2010)

omg i cant...my nose is running because its so cold out! and its raining!!!!


----------



## imfree (Nov 5, 2010)

Melian said:


> well do u????  :doh:
> 
> 
> (feel free to delete this thread, BEB...I just couldn't resist)





Melian said:


> lol!!! oh u





BigChaz said:


> Melian, don't worry. I get the joke. Is funny!



Well did it go over my head 'cuz I'm old, or wazzit 'cuz I'm iggnernt? Enquiring minds must know!


----------



## Melian (Nov 5, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> omg i cant...my nose is running because its so cold out! and its raining!!!!



The weather is highly interesting, it's true.



imfree said:


> Well did it go over my head 'cuz I'm old, or wazzit 'cuz I'm iggnernt? Enquiring minds must know!



Don't worry about it.


----------



## Zowie (Nov 5, 2010)

the sky is blue. what color is the sky? what color am i thinking about?


----------



## Paquito (Nov 5, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> the sky is blue. what color is the sky? what color am i thinking about?



These require three separate threads.


----------



## Zowie (Nov 5, 2010)

Paquito said:


> These require three separate threads.



It's pretty sad when I can't do it right. I guess I'll have to go back to being coherent.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 5, 2010)

It smells like melian's dirty underwear . . . My favorite.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 5, 2010)

I love this thread. It smells like victory.


----------



## Albino_taters (Nov 5, 2010)

I think The Rock is cooking. That's what he told me.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 5, 2010)

Holy Pointless Thread Batman! :doh:


----------



## Melian (Nov 5, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It smells like melian's dirty underwear . . . My favorite.



Ewwwwwww.



rellis10 said:


> Holy Pointless Thread Batman! :doh:



......you may have missed the point. It was a public service announcement.


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 5, 2010)

Now you're getting it, rellis!!


----------



## femaleseat (Nov 5, 2010)

yessss, its my apple cobbler baking! or mabe its the brownies?


----------



## vinarian (Nov 9, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> yessss, its my apple cobbler baking! or mabe its the brownies?



...

...

...

well I WASN'T hungry thanks...

mmmmmmmmmmmm. cobbler

and brownies.......


----------



## cakeboy (Nov 11, 2010)

Madam - I toast this, the most excellent of pointless threads, with a glass of premium vodka.


----------



## Melian (Nov 11, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> Madam - I toast this, the most excellent of pointless threads, with a glass of premium vodka.



Na zdrowie, my friend.

*spills vodka on self, falls on floor and takes seductive photos for random internet approval*


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 11, 2010)

Melian said:


> Na zdrowie, my friend.
> 
> *spills vodka on self, falls on floor and takes seductive photos for random internet approval*



i approve!


----------



## Mishty (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## cakeboy (Nov 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> Na zdrowie, my friend.
> 
> *spills vodka on self, falls on floor and takes seductive photos for random internet approval*




*waits breathlessly for said photos to materialize in his inbox*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 21, 2010)

Smells like................victory
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALi78xSaP0Y


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2010)

This needed to be ressurected. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Melian (Dec 9, 2010)

Gawd....I don't even notice the smell anymore. Olfactory neurons desensitize so quickly. Ca2+/calmodulin-mediated negative feedback loop, I believe.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2010)

Melian said:


> Gawd....I don't even notice the smell anymore. Olfactory neurons desensitize so quickly. Ca2+/calmodulin-mediated negative feedback loop, I believe.



Oh that was sexy, say it again . . . Slower!


----------



## Melian (Dec 9, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh that was sexy, say it again . . . Slower!



Wait......I think I smell something again....









OMG ITS HOZAY SHITTING HIS PANTS!!!1!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2010)

Melian said:


> Wait......I think I smell something again....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, I hate you.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Dec 10, 2010)

I love the smell of fresh napalm in the morning.

Is it strange that was the first thing that came to mind?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 10, 2010)

Dockta_Dockta said:


> I love the smell of fresh napalm in the morning.
> 
> Is it strange that was the first thing that came to mind?



I think it's more worrisome than strange.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Dec 10, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think it's more worrisome than strange.



Just a movie quote. Then again I've been playing a bit of Black Ops. 

I'm not violent I swear!


----------



## Melian (Dec 10, 2010)

Dockta_Dockta said:


> I love the smell of fresh napalm in the morning.
> 
> Is it strange that was the first thing that came to mind?



It's not really strange. Look at the rest of this idiotic thread, haha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 14, 2010)

Melian said:


> It's not really strange. Look at the rest of this idiotic thread, haha.



Looks like the smell is back! This time with even more pointless-ness.


----------



## cakeboy (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't smell it!!! It's too cold and I live in Canada lolwtfomgbbq!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## JulieD (Dec 14, 2010)

I still don't know what :3 is...


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 14, 2010)

JulieD said:


> I still don't know what :3 is...



it's just a smilie, like C: and stuff. to me emoticons are generic and boring so I don't like to use them.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 14, 2010)

thekidstable said:


> it's just a smilie, like C: and stuff. to me emoticons are generic and boring so I don't like to use them.



Aww..and here i thought it was a emoticon with a 'stache :3)


----------



## LovesBigMen (Dec 14, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Aww..and here i thought it was a emoticon with a 'stache :3)



It does look like a 'stache huh.
I thought it was a cat :3


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 16, 2010)

smells like teen spirit.


----------



## Melian (Dec 16, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> It does look like a 'stache huh.
> I thought it was a cat :3



It's like spreading a guy's ass and looking through to the back of his balls. And he's got a piercing through his chode.

This emoticon is a bit of a Rorschach test, isn't it?


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 16, 2010)

Melian said:


> It's like spreading a guy's ass and looking through to the back of his balls. And he's got a piercing through his chode.
> 
> This emoticon is a bit of a Rorschach test, isn't it?



Bravo. and here I didn't think it was possible to 'win' a projective test.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 22, 2010)

ewww...that smells so bad. it smells like an entire season of _Hoarders _and _Dirty Jobs _combined.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 22, 2010)

You haven't been letting the dog out, have you.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 23, 2010)

I know that this doesn't make any sense posting here, but I don't care for cinnamon flavored gum. I chewd an entire pack of Big Red as a kid, and I swear it traumatized my mouth. I'm sorry, I don't know where else to post this news.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 23, 2010)

JulieD said:


> I know that this doesn't make any sense posting here, but I don't care for cinnamon flavored gum. I chewd an entire pack of Big Red as a kid, and I swear it traumatized my mouth. I'm sorry, I don't know where else to post this news.



Never try fireballs. They're cinnamon flavored hard candy. Now THOSE can be traumatic.


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 23, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Never try fireballs. They're cinnamon flavored hard candy. Now THOSE can be traumatic.



Fireball whiskey, on the other hand, makes the trauma go away.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 23, 2010)

I smell turnip juice


----------

